# Best Selling Epic Fantasy by Glenn G. Thater



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Updated 1/27/2013

_The Gateway_, a novella length version of Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!









The Exciting full length version of Book 1, entitled Gateway to Nifleheim, is also currently on sale on Amazon for FREE. Get your copy while the sale lasts!


Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.


The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Amazon.com 


Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 3: _Knight Eternal_


Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_


Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_


Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

*THE FALLEN ANGLE*

In The Fallen Angle, Glenn G. Thater transports you to a time of legendary heroes, armored knights, spectacular duels, courtly intrigue, otherworldly evils, and ancient forbidden magics. Though it can be read as a stand alone tale, The Fallen Angle is the second story in Thater's Harbinger of Doom series and picks up shortly after the events chronicled in The Gateway. Claradon, the young Lord of House Eotrus stands accused of murder and treason by his family's political rivals while on the trail of the chaos lord that slew those dearest to him. Claradon has recruited the mysterious knight of mystical power called Angle Theta to aid him is his quest. But Claradon has bought far more than he's bargained for, when his comrade Ob discovers the terrifying secret of Angle Theta. A secret so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.

Here's the Amazon link: THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

*HARBINGER OF DOOM*

In Harbinger of Doom, Glenn G. Thater transports you to a time of legendary heroes, spectacular duels, courtly intrigue, otherworldly evils, and ancient forbidden magics. This first volume in an epic series is certain to delight fantasy fans everywhere. When mad sorcerers open a gateway to the very pits of hell, releasing demons of darkest nightmare upon the world, only the intrepid knights of House Eotrus stand in their way. Claradon Eotrus recruits Angle Theta and Gabriel Garn, mysterious knights of mystical power to stand with him against the tide of chaos that threatens to engulf the world and destroy mankind. Theta and Garn take up their swords one last time against the coming darkness - a darkness from which only one will emerge. But Claradon has bought far more than he's bargained for, when his comrade Ob discovers the terrifying secret of Angle Theta. A secret so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.

Here's the Amazon.com link: HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

--- Storytelling is an ancient and sacred tradition, and as an avid reader and author, I recognize right away when an author has penned something truly great. Harbinger of Doom is such a story, and Glenn G. Thater is such an author. This is a fantasy novel about events, people, and places that are most ancient and highly colorful. Mr. Thater's writing style suits this time-honored genre to perfection. Harbinger of Doom is flawless storytelling about an ancient time where good people are threatened by an unspeakable evil. This is a time of brave knights, skilled wizards and sorcery, dark spells, and all manner of curious creatures. An evil so malevolent that it breaks all bounds of sanity befalls a good people. They must summon the courage and strength, and forge uneasy alliances to face a foe immensely terrifying and strong, one that is not of this world, and should they fail, all will truly be lost. There are scenes so frightening, I would caution younger readers, and after reading them, I thought twice about going to sleep right away. The story verily delivers the armies of hell and pulls no punches in describing the horror of war that must be waged between the forces of good and evil.
Harbinger of Doom is a tale of ancient myths and legends, and is populated by one of the most intriguing, diverse, interesting, and entertaining cast of characters in memory. Chief amongst these is the enigmatic and deeply mysterious Lord Angle Theta. This story is graced with sharp, clever, highly sophisticated writing peppered with humorous moments. Its scope is vast; its lessons eternal, and you will recognize parallels to many other well-known legends, even those biblical. To quote some excerpts from the story: "The stories of many religions oft have a common basis...there is some kernel of truth contained...Though the truth may be twisted by the tellers." Harbinger of Doom has all the hallmarks of such a story, it is as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever. In fact, if there came a day when all the great storytellers of the ages would be called to be seated at the same table, I would shout out that Glenn G. Thater be granted a place for this novel. Harbinger of Doom is fantasy most excellent and is a story for the ages... 
                                                                        -- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands
                                                                              (Reposted from Amazon.com)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

--- I'm not normally a fan of stories of knights and sorcery, but Harbinger of Doom blew me away. Glen G. Thater has an uncanny way of writing in an ancient prose that matches the period. His vivid description of all the characters allows the reader to vision them in their minds. The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action. Curious ideas were brought about regarding our present day thoughts of Good vs Evil as opposed to earlier days. I'm still in a trance attempting to unravel the mysterious revelations in the final pages. I will not give it away, so buy this book and decide for yourself. Do we have Good and Evil reversed?
--- Mike Monahan, Author of Barracuda
    (Reposted from Amazon.com)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

--- An amazing tale of swords, sorcerers, and more!...In the foreword, Thater has introduced the legend of Angle Theta. He is a character that has been cited in a number of ancient writings, and is the stuff legends are made of. ... Thater's writing has you in the heat of the battle, and leaves you wanting more of this epic story. ...[Angle Theta] reminds me a little of Moorcock's Lord Elric of Melnibone, who struggles with issues in the fight of good and evil. Cannot wait to read more of this saga from Glenn G. Thater. For those of us who love to read of demons and dragons, knights in armor and legends of long ago. 
--- "Ellen in Atlanta", Amazon Top 500 Reviewer 
(Reposted from Amazon.com)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

--- Glenn Thater's "Harbinger of Doom", set in a world of men, gnomes, elves, and wizards, asks a tough question: what if we've got it all wrong? What if the God we follow turned bad, and the one we call the Devil is really a maligned angel on a quest to rid the world of evil? So goes Thater's tale, and he tells it in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's. His world is called Midgaard, its capital called Lomion. Thater populates Midgaard with knights, a young-man-turned-king, a belligerent gnome, a couple scardey-cat wizards, Sir Gabriel, and Lord Angle Theta, the Harbinger of Doom. ...what fascinated me was the clever idea that Azathoth/Odin/God's heart turned black, and the one we know as the Bogeyman is really the one who is trying to save us. What a twist, and what an imagination!
                                                                  ---- Dennis Batchelder, Author of Soul Identity 
                                                                                      (Reposted from Goodreads.com)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

--- I find Mr. Thater's book, Harbinger of Doom, to be an excellent foray into dark story adventure, … good story, good action. Excellent flow of the story line to hold the attention. Overall very well done.  
                                                  --- Jacamo Peterson, Author of "A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale" 
                                                      (Reposted from Amazon.com)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

--- This is a complex but highly entertaining swords and sorcery story, reminiscent of the pulp novels of Robert E. Howard, but with more depth and undercurrents to the plot. Thater's character `Lord Angle Theta' is an almost larger than life hero like Howard's Conan or Kull. And although he's perhaps their equal in brawn, he's far their better in brains. The other characters are all memorable and interesting, especially the grumpy gnome called Ob…. 
--- "Fantasy Fan" 
(Reposted from Amazon.com)

--- Harbinger of Doom by Glenn Thater is what this genre of literature is all about!...I truly did not put the book down!  
--- “Greg M.” 
(Reposted from Amazon.com)

--- Who can resisit a good sword and sorcery book? Not me. I thoroughly enjoyed reading Harbinger of Doom. It plunges you into a magic fog right at the start, and the action never stops! Fast-paced and exciting, it's a page turner.  The characters are interesting folk. I loved the twist of the weak-kneed wizard, and the gnome was highly entertaining. I also smiled at the references a true sci-fi fan would appreciate. Clever nods to Dr. Who and Star Trek, to name but two! There are dark secrets and many mysteries in this tale of good vs. evil. I hope it continues! 
--- “Susan Jane”
(Reposted from Amazon.com)

--- …It took me by surprise because I had never heard of this author and was blown away by how exciting this story and the characters were from the get go. I literally could not put this book down once I started reading it. ...It has all the adventure and excitement of the Star Wars Saga but set in a different world of endless time.    
--- "Mythical Books Aficionado" 
(Reposted from Amazon.com)

--- …Thater takes his fantasy and places it inside your brain. I wasn't reading a book, I was standing in the middle of the action, looking to pick up a sword and jump in… 
--- "George T" 
(Reposted from Amazon.com)
  
--- My New Favorite Book. Ok, that's saying a lot, but this book is just that good. The author doesn't just spit out a story here - he's crafted every line and word - there's a rhythm to the way it reads; both the exposition and the dialog. It draws you in; providing a more immersive experience than you'd expect in fantasy fiction. The depth of the world, and the complexity of the characters, and an underlying ambiguity as to who's really the hero and who's really the villain make this story a true standout. I liked it so much, I actually read it twice - and found that on the second read I picked up all sorts of subtleties and nuances that I'd missed on the first go round.    
--- "Connie Brady" 
(Reposted from Amazon.com)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

--- Wow!!! This book had me from the moment I picked it up. I am normally an extremely slow reader, but I could not put this book down, and unfortunately I finished before I knew it. The fighting scenes were described very well. The characters were developed great! The whole time I was reading, I was stuck in the book. All I can say is AMAZING!.....What a powerful writer! I was so glad to have stumbled upon the book. This has got to be one of my all-time favorite books.
--- Grace Ann Lester
(Reposted from Amazon.com)

--- …now I have something I can reread over and over again. Harbinger of Doom has just shattered everything I knew of the epic fantasy realm and created a sub genre all of its own. With a masterful craft of writing with sly wit you are pulled into an epic tale of dark portions. If you are like me, you will scream at the book, and several characters in certain parts as they become like kin folk. The characters own the pages, the story never disappoints, and thank God for this author! In addition, if you are a Brian Lumley fan, I would suggest you give this book a try. A must for fantasy fans!  
                                                                                                                  --- "PoetryLover"
                                                                                              (Reposted from Amazon.com)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom)Harbinger of Doom is the first book in a multi-book series. The first half of the book is entitled, 'The Gateway' and the second half is entitled, 'The Fallen Angle'. Each can be read separately, and, in fact, each is available separately on Kindle. However, they are meant to be read in order - The Fallen Angle picks up immediately after The Gateway leaves off and continues the same overall storyline with the same characters.

If you're looking for an author that takes 400 or 800 pages to tell a 100 or 200 page story, as has become the norm in contemporary fantasy books, look elsewhere, as that isn't my style. If you only like books that contain ten page descriptions of what a character looks like or that expend 10,000 consecutive words on internal exposition to explore each character's innermost feelings about the current chapter's love interest, please select another book. I tell a 200 page story in 200 pages; packed with action and heroic characters in the vein of Howard's sword and sorcery stories of Solomon Kane, Kull, and Conan, and Moorcock's eternal champion cycle. If that style of writing appeals to you, you may enjoy HOD.

HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom)

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I downloaded a sample if this a few weeks ago and the formatting was off.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

It still is. Everrthing is right justified (worse than full, there's a huge blank left margin as well).

Also, the sample is extremely short and reads like a preface, which often bears little relation to the book itself.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that some folks have experienced formatting problems with the sample downloadable from Amazon. Prior to this, no one has reported any problems. I checked the main book file and the formatting looks fine, so I assume that the problem is just with the preview sample. As for the length of the sample, Amazon alone controls what is made available.

For additional writing samples, you could go to Harbinger of Doom's paperback page on Amazon (http://tinyurl.com/bfhpz6)
and use the "Look Inside" feature to see sample pages. Click on 'surprise me' to get samples of some interior pages.

I also have writing samples posted on my website http://www.angletheta.blogspot.com and on AuthorsDen.com

glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Visit my Facebook page and become a 'fan'!
http://www.new.facebook.com/pages/Glenn-G-Thater/30135966989?ref=s


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Visit Glenn G. Thater's Official Website at http://www.angletheta.blogspot.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

sherylb,
thanks for letting me know about the margin problem. I looked into it further and found that there was a 1-inch left margin indent in the book file.  The indent was removed and the corrected file is available for download from amazon.  So if you re-download the book, the left margin indent should be gone. The same correction has now been made to my other kindle books - The Fallen Angle and Harbinger of Doom.
glenn


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Look for me on Authors Den for short stories, poems, and other writing samples.
http://www.authorsden.com/glenngthater


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great book and what a bargain.

Ed Patterson


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

I cant wait to read this!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Michael.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you Squidoo? Check out my page there. http://www.squidoo.com/harbingerofdoom


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Come visit me on AuthorsDen.com
http://www.authorsden.com/glenngthater


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Glen - Afer reading your reviews again, I went to grab Harbinger of Doom only to find it in my son's hands. i will wait, impatiently.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Michael - the more readers the better!  Keep passing HOD around.  
regards,
glenn


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Visit AuthorsDen at the attached link and read a free copy of my short story - The Demon King of Bergher.
http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewshortstory.asp?id=35678


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a link to another short story, this one's called The Keeblear Horror.
http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewshortstory.asp?id=35747


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Follow me on Twitter! http://twitter.com/GlennGThater


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Since I started posting here on Kindleboards, my Kindle book sales have really increased.  Thanks!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

i've decided to keep the .99 cent sale on The Gateway going for a while longer. Get it cheap while you can!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Visit my official website at http://www.angletheta.blogspot.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Glenn:

Let me tell the readers, your website is worth a visit.

Edward C. Patterson
author of stuff


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, Ed.  I update it regularly and try to make the graphics look cool.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Gang,
Look me up on Facebook and participate in the discussion about "Glenn's Questions of the Day" - lots of fun.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a link to another of my free short stories: http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewshortstory.asp?id=35607
this one's called _The Ambush_, and is a short fantasy work. Hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## Mike Monahan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Glen,
Loved Harbinger of Doom.  Here is my review I posted on Amazon.com:

Knights of the Round Table move over, the Harbinger of Doom is here. 

I'm not normally a fan of stories of knights and sorcery, but Harbinger of Doom blew me away. Glen G. Thater has an uncanny way of writing in an ancient prose that matches the period. His vivid description of all the characters allows the reader to vision them in their minds. The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action. Curious ideas were brought about regarding our present day thoughts of Good vs Evil as opposed to earlier days. I'm still in a trance attempting to unravel the mysterious revelations in the final pages. I will not give it away, so buy this book and decide for yourself. Do we have Good and Evil reversed? 

Good luck with this great book,
Mike Monahan


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Mike - thanks for that fantastic review! Glad you enjoyed HOD!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Harbinger of Doom has received anothe 5 star review on Amazon.com! 
Read it here: http://www.amazon.com/review/R3CXJ2J46NGRHU/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

HOD has soared past 1,000 sales on Amazon.com over the last year.  Hopefully the next thousand will come before the end of 2009!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

My short story _The Hero and the Fiend _ appears in the new anthology, _Shameless Shorts_, now available on kindle for .99 cents. All proceeds from Shameless Shorts go to charity.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi gang,
Harbinger of Doom has received another 4 star on Amazon.com!
http://simurl.com/HOD-2nd


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Gthater said:


> Here's a link to another short story, this one's called The Keeblear Horror.
> http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewshortstory.asp?id=35747


I won't be able to buy cookies without thinking of this story.  Good thing I like to make my own! Mwahaha!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

You must be refering to my short story, The Keeblear Horror!
It's available here http://simurl.com/Keeblear for free!
glenn thater


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The new anthology, 'Shameless Shorts' includes a story a wrote called The Hero and the Fiend. 
Shameless Shorts is currently ranked #1 in sales in the Kindle Anthology category on amazon.com. Check it out here: http://www.amazon.com/Shameless-Shorts-ebook/dp/B002BA58R2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245106745&sr=1-1
BTW - it's only .99 cents!

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I dig the cover art for "The Gateway".


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Sam - glad you like the cover! Hope you like the book!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my copy of Shameless horts. Yippee!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Excellent, Ed! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Gang,
About 14 four and five star reviews of my books on amazon.com mysteriously disappeared this past week. i've asked amazon to restore them, but it looks like that's not going to happen. If you've read Harbinger of Doom / The Gateway / The Fallen Angle, and have enjoyed them, please post a review on amazon, even if it's just a sentence or two! I would really appreciate it. Thanks.
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://simurl.com/HOD-2nd


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm happy to report that the kindle version of Harbinger of Doom has now sold over 1,000 copies!
I'm closing in on completing Knight Eternal, the next installment in the Harbinger of Doom saga.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Glenn:

I couldn't be more happy for you. You done all the right things with the quality goods and it and you deserve it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Gang,

The next volume (Knight Eternal) in the Harbinger of Doom saga is now available on Kindle from Amazon.com

Harbinger of Doom saga
1. The Gateway (available for .99 cents on Amazon; also available on Smashwords)
2. The Fallen Angle ($5.99 on Amazon kindle; also available on Smashwods
1+2 Harbinger of Doom (combines The Gateway and The Fallen Angle into a single book; available in paperback; kindle($7.99) and smashwords)
3. Knight Eternal (on Kindle and paperback via amazon; and available on smashwords)
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-of-Doom/dp/B002TG4NN8

In Knight Eternal, Glenn G. Thater transports us to an age of high adventure where knights battle supernatural creatures, political intrigues abound, ancient fiends lurk in the mist, and the line between good and evil is all too thin. This next volume in the epic Harbinger of Doom series is certain to delight fantasy fans everywhere.

KNIGHT ETERNAL

Lord Angle Theta, Claradon Eotrus, and Ob the gnome battle fanatical monks, deadly bounty hunters, and otherworldly fiends whose slightest touch is death, in their relentless pursuit of Korrgonn, Lord of Chaos. Meanwhile, Korrgonn stops at nothing to acquire the fabled Orb of Wisdom, that ancient talisman that can return Azathoth and his kingdom to Midgaard. But the fate of the world turns when Claradon faces DeBoors, the ancient sword-master who has sworn to slay him.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Got my copy.      

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks Ed!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Kindle Boarders,

Just wanted to let everyone know that the first book (The Gateway) in my sword and sorcery series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available in Trade Paperback format on Amazon.com for only $3.99!! http://simurl.com/tinhuf
It's also available for .99 cents on Kindle! http://simurl.com/TheGateway

THE GATEWAY 
Book 1 of Harbinger of Doom

When mad sorcerers open a gateway to the very pits of hell, releasing outré demons of darkest nightmare upon the world, only the intrepid knights of House Eotrus stand in their way. Claradon Eotrus takes up the mantle of his noble house to avenge his father and hold back the tide of chaos that threatens to engulf the world and destroy mankind. Claradon recruits Angle Theta and Gabriel Garn, mysterious knights of mystical power to stand with him. Theta and Garn take up their swords one last time against the coming darkness - a darkness from which only one will emerge.

Books by Glenn G. Thater 
THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA
1. THE GATEWAY
2. THE FALLEN ANGLE
3. KNIGHT ETERNAL
4. LORD OF THE DEAD (forthcoming)

HARBINGER OF DOOM
(Combines 'The Gateway' and 'The Fallen Angle' into a single volume)

The Gateway, The Fallen Angle, Harbinger of Doom, and Knight Eternal are available in trade paperback and kindle formats at Amazon.com, and various eBook formats from Smashwords.com, and many internet ebook retailers..

If you're looking for an author that takes 400 or 800 pages to tell a 100 or 200 page story, as has become the norm in contemporary fantasy books, look elsewhere, as that isn't my style. If you only like books that contain ten page descriptions of what a character looks like or that expend 10,000 consecutive words on internal exposition to explore each character's innermost feelings about the current chapter's love interest, please select another book. I tell a 200 page story in 200 pages; packed with action and heroic characters in the vein of Howard's sword and sorcery stories of Solomon Kane, Kull, and Conan, and Moorcock's eternal champion cycle. If that style of writing appeals to you, you may enjoy HOD.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
1. volume 1: [[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom)]] .99 cents kindle; $3.99 paperback
2. volume 2: [[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom)]]
3. volume 3: [[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom)]]
volume 1+2: [[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM]]
4. volume 4: Master of the Dead (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I, for one, am looking forward to your next title.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Summary of Reader Ratings of the Harbinger of Doom saga

1.  Rai Aren, Author of Secret of the Sands rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
2.  Mike Monahan, Author of Barracuda, rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
3.  Jacamo Peterson, Author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant’s Tale and Blademaster of Norda, rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
4.  Dennis Batchelder, Author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent rated Harbinger of Doom 4 stars on Amazon.com
5.  Debra Purdy Kong, Author of Fatal Encryption and Taxed to Death rated Harbinger of Doom 4 stars on Amazon.com
6.  Ellen George, Amazon Top 500 Reviewer, rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
7.  “Mountain Dweller” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
8.  Grace Ann Lester rated Harbinger of Doom 4 stars on Amazon.com
9.  “Titanium Man” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
10.  ”Fantasy Geek” rated The Gateway 5 stars on Amazon.com
11.  “Gary” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
12.  Connie Brady rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
13.  Susan Jane rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
14.  “George T” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
15.  ”Tamela Quijas” rated Harbinger of Doom 4 stars on Goodreads.com
16.  “Abdolla14abdollay rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Goodreads.com
17.  ”Roger Cottrell” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Goodreads.com
18.  “Poetrylover” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
19.  ”Sandra Mcleod” rated Harbinger of Doom 4 stars on Goodreads.com
20.  ”Sherry” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
21.  “VMATH” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
22.  “Stephen” rated Harbinger of Doom 4 stars on Goodreads.com
23.  “Beth A. Horsch” rated The Gateway 4 stars on Goodreads.com
24.  “Ben Brocker” rated The Gateway 4 stars on Goodreads.com
25.  “Shion” rated The Gateway 4 stars on Goodreads.com
26.  “Brandon Stinson” rated The Gateway 5 stars on Goodreads.com
27.  “Sherry” rated Knight Eternal 5 stars on Amazon.com
28.  “Fantasy Geek” rated Knight Eternal 5 stars on Amazon.com
29.  Catherine Gonzalez rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Amazon.com
30.  “Iloveluna” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Goodreads.com
31.  “Rick” rated Harbinger of Doom 5 stars on Goodreads.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy holidays to all the folks that use this fine site.
Please check out my new, improved and updated website at www.glenngthater.com for more information about my books, free short stories, and all things sword and sorcery!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, book 1 in my _Harbinger of Doom _ series made it up to #68 in the magic/wizards subcategory of fantasy books on Amazon.com the other day! _The Gateway _ sells for .99 cents on kindle; and only $3.99 for the trade paperback.
regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Kindleboards readers,
For a limited time Book 1, _The Gateway_, of my _Harbinger of Doom _ fantasy series is available FREE on Smashwords.com. Smashwords offers the book in multiple electronic formats including Kindle, PDF, txt, and numerous others. Get it FREE while you can! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884. If you enjoy it could you please post a review on Amazon.com. Having a good number of postive reviews is the only way we not-yet-famous authors get noticed!

regards and Happy New Year,

glenn g. thater
www.glenngthater.com

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
1. volume 1: [[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom)]] .99 cents kindle; $3.99 paperback
2. volume 2: [[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom)]]
3. volume 3: [[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom)]]
volume 1+2: [[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM]]
4. volume 4: Master of the Dead (forthcoming)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

My novel, The Gateway (Book 1 of my Harbinger of Doom fantasy series), has been nominated for best fantasy novel of 2009.

Could you please lend your support by voting here: http://bit.ly/5Futm6. Voting ends January 14th.

The Gateway is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc....) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

The Harbinger of Doom saga
Book 1: The Gateway
Book 2: The Fallen Angle
Books 1&2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

thanks and regards,
glenn g. thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Kindleboarders,

My novel, The Gateway (Book 1 of my Harbinger of Doom fantasy series), has been nominated for best fantasy novel of 2009.

Could you please lend your support by voting here: http://bit.ly/5Futm6. Voting ends TONIGHT!

The Gateway is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc....) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

The Harbinger of Doom saga
Book 1: The Gateway
Book 2: The Fallen Angle
Books 1&2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

thanks and regards,
glenn g. thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Voted!! Whew, just under the wire.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, Ed!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Kindleboards readers,
For a limited time Book 1, The Gateway, of my Harbinger of Doom fantasy series is available FREE on Smashwords.com. Smashwords offers the book in multiple electronic formats including Kindle, PDF, txt, and numerous others. Get it FREE while you can! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884. If you enjoy it could you please post a review on Amazon.com. Having a good number of postive reviews is the only way we not-yet-famous authors get noticed!

regards and Happy New Year,

glenn g. thater
www.glenngthater.com

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1 The Gateway
Book 2: The Fallen Angle
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Book 4+ (forthcoming)


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Kindleboarders,

January 2010 has been the best month yet for the Harbinger of Doom saga with nearly 500 copies of the series sold this month alone. The FREE giveaway of Book 1: The Gateway is still ongoing. Get your copy now! You can download your FREE copy here: http://bit.ly/698h94. 
regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The prices for the kindle versions of my Harbinger of Doom series were reduced today. If you haven't picked up the whole series yet, now is your chance!

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway  (.99 cents on kindle; Free on Smashwords.com)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($3.99 on kindle)
Harbinger of Doom includes Books 1 and 2 ($5.99 on kindle)
Book 3: Knight Eternal ($6.99 on kindle)
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of the fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, by Glenn G. Thater was awarded 3rd Place out of 109 books nominated for best fantasy novel published in 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll! (http://www.critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht) Download your FREE copy of The Gateway here: http://bit.ly/698h94


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excellent Glenn. Congratulations.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, Ed!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway by Glenn G. Thater is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc.) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884.
The Gateway was recently voted 3rd best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll! (http://www.critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht)

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

For those of you who are on Facebook, i encourage you to visit my Fan Page there http://www.facebook.com/pages/Glenn-G-Thater/30135966989?ref=search. I post many trivia questions on Facebook (many focusing on books, ebooks, authors, sci-fi, fantasy, movies) every day and get hundreds of lively responses and interactions between friends and fans. Please also feel free to "friend" me on Facebook or follow me on Twitter (glenngthater).

Don't forget to download your FREE copy of The Gateway (Book 1 of Harbinger of Doom) from Smashwords.com http://bit.ly/698h94.
Or you can pick it up for .99 cents from Amazon. If you enjoy it, please post a review on Amazon.com!

regards,
glenn g. thater


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Glenn, I was browsing through ireaderreview.com, and noticed you got a shout out for your free copy of The Gateway. I'm assuming you contacted the site, but in case you didn't, thought you'd like to know. Gratz on the free publicity 

David Dalglish


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, David. Coincidently, just before stopping by kindleboards this evening, I came across the ireadereviews.com site and saw the posting about my book. I knew nothing of the site (which looks interesting) before that, and it was nice to see my book mentioned. Every little bit of publicity helps!  I posted a comment on the site, thanking them for the mention.
regards,
glenn


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I just remember seeing the name and pausing. Knew I'd seen it, and then it clicked. Kindleboards!

Now soon, very soon, I will have him post a shout-out for me as well.

*evil laugh*

David Dalglish


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds good.  hopefully, he has a lot of readers, and the exposure will result in some sales!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Just past 620 sales for the month for the Harbinger of Doom series! Hopefully, this keeps up!


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

For anyone that's interested, i have some free fanasy short stories available. here is one:

The Keeblear Horror - free fantasy short story by glenn g. thater - http://simurl.com/Keeblear

Also, get your free copy of my fantasy novel, _The Gateway _, here:http://bit.ly/698h94

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a link to another Free fantasy story that i wrote. The Demon King of Bergher - free sword & sorcery short story - http://simurl.com/bergher.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm happy to report that The Gateway has cracked the Smashwords.com top 100 list of most all-time book sales. Currently, The Gateway sits in 92nd place.

If you haven't yet, please download your free copy here: http://bit.ly/698h94.

For those of you that have read and enjoyed The Gateway, please consider posting a review to Amazon.com and BarnesandNoble.com. Accumulating positive reviews on major book sites is the only way for books to get noticed by most readers. If you can, please lend your support. thanks and regards,

glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway by Glenn G. Thater is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc.) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884.
The Gateway was recently voted 3rd best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll! (http://www.critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht)

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

If you haven't yet, please download your free copy of The Gateway here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884. Books 2 and 3 of the series are available for purchase from Smashwords.com, and Amazon.com in ebook and paperback formats.

I'm happy to report that The Gateway is now #80 on the Smashwords.com top 100 list of most all-time book sales.

For those of you that have read and enjoyed The Gateway, please consider posting a review to Amazon.com and BarnesandNoble.com. Accumulating positive reviews on major book sites is the only way for books to get noticed by most readers. If you can, please lend your support. thanks and regards,

glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm happy to report that The Gateway is now #77 on the Smashwords.com top 100 list of most all-time book sales. 

For those of you that have read and enjoyed The Gateway, please consider posting a review to Amazon.com and BarnesandNoble.com. Accumulating positive reviews on major book sites is the only way for books to get noticed by most readers. If you can, please lend your support. thanks and regards,

glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Kindleboarders!
If you've read & enjoyed my fantasy novel, The Gateway, could you please post a review to Amazon.com!! Thanks!
here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Gateway-Harbinger-Doom-1/dp/1449569153


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Kindleboarders,

Books 2 and 3 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom are one sale for 50% off on Smashwords.com for 1 week only (march 7 through march 13). Get your copies now!!

Here's the link to book 2: The Fallen Angle: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893 (use the coupoon code of the book's page to get the 50% discount)

Here's the link to book 3: Knight Eternal: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894 (use the coupoon code of the book's page to get the 50% discount)

Book 1: The Gateway is still available for FREE from Smashwords.com. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Just 5 days left to get the Harbinger of Doom series at a special low discount!

Books 2 and 3 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom are one sale for 50% off on Smashwords.com for 1 week only (march 7 through march 13). Get your copies now!!

Here's the link to book 2: The Fallen Angle: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893 (use the coupoon code of the book's page to get the 50% discount)

Here's the link to book 3: Knight Eternal: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894 (use the coupoon code of the book's page to get the 50% discount)

Book 1: The Gateway is still available for FREE from Smashwords.com. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Just 3 days left to get the Harbinger of Doom series at a special low discount!

Books 2 and 3 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom are one sale for 50% off on Smashwords.com for 1 week only (march 7 through march 13). Get your copies now!!

Here's the link to book 2: The Fallen Angle: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893 (use the coupoon code of the book's page to get the 50% discount)

Here's the link to book 3: Knight Eternal: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894 (use the coupoon code of the book's page to get the 50% discount)

Book 1: The Gateway is still available for FREE from Smashwords.com. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Today (Saturday March 13) is the LAST DAY to get Books 2 and 3 of the Harbinger of Doom series at 50% off! And Book 1: The Gateway is FREE.

Books 2 and 3 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom are one sale for 50% off on Smashwords.com for 1 week only (march 7 through march 13). Get your copies now!!

Here's the link to book 2: The Fallen Angle: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893 (use the coupoon code of the book's page to get the 50% discount)

Here's the link to book 3: Knight Eternal: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894 (use the coupoon code of the book's page to get the 50% discount)

Book 1: The Gateway is still available for FREE from Smashwords.com. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks to all those who purchased my Harbinger of Doom books during Smashwords' sale.

If you've read & enjoyed The Gateway or more other books, could you please post a review to Amazon.com!! Thanks! The link to post a review is: http://www.amazon.com/Gateway-Harbinger-Doom-1/dp/1449569153 You have to have an amazon.com account, and be logged into the account to post a review. thanks, much.

glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Kindleboarders,

I hope that you'll take advantage of the new lower prices for my Harbinger of Doom series of fantasy books on Smashwords.com that just went into effect today.

Book 1: _The Gateway_ remains free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ has been reduced to $1.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893

Book 3: _Knight Eternal_ has been reduced to $3.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

New lower prices for Harbinger of Doom!

Book 1: The Gateway remains free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

Book 2: The Fallen Angle has been reduced to $1.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893

Book 3: Knight Eternal has been reduced to $3.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope that you'll take advantage of the new lower prices for my Harbinger of Doom series of fantasy books on Smashwords.com that recently went into effect.

Book 1: The Gateway remains free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

Book 2: The Fallen Angle has been reduced to $1.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893

Book 3: Knight Eternal has been reduced to $3.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm happy to report that The Gateway has reached #2 on the Smashwords.com list of most downloaded Epic Fantasy books.
Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1083/downloads/0/any/any
The Gateway remains available as a free download from Smashwords.com here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

It's also available in trade paperback format for just $3.99 at Amazon.com

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga by Glenn G. Thater.

Book 1: The Gateway remains free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

Book 2: The Fallen Angle has been reduced to $1.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893

Book 3: Knight Eternal has been reduced to $3.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm happy to report that The Gateway has moved up to #69 on the Smashwords.com top 100 list of most all-time book sales.

If you haven't yet, please download your free copy here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

For those of you that have read and enjoyed The Gateway, please consider posting a review to Amazon.com and BarnesandNoble.com. Accumulating positive reviews on major book sites is the only way for books to get noticed by most readers. If you can, please lend your support. thanks and regards,

glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga by Glenn G. Thater.

Book 1: The Gateway remains free here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884

Book 2: The Fallen Angle has been reduced to $1.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893

Book 3: Knight Eternal has been reduced to $3.99 here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894

If you enjoy these books, please post a review on Amazon.com! Thanks!

Glenn G. Thater
Author of Harbinger of Doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Kindleboarders!
If you've read & enjoyed my fantasy novel, The Gateway, could you please post a review to Amazon.com!! Thanks!
here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Gateway-Harbinger-Doom-1/dp/1449569153


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway by Glenn G. Thater is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc.) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884.
The Gateway was recently voted 3rd best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll! (http://www.critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht)

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is a recent review of Knight Eternal posted to Amazon.com by Rai Aren, Author of Secret of the Sands.

*****
The author, Glenn G. Thater, wrote this story based on 1200-year old documents about an enigmatic character, Lord Angle Theta, and his epic journeys and battles. There is even evidence dating all the way back to 2600 B.C. that speaks to the Angle Theta lore. The author has updated this lost tale into the fantasy novel Knight Eternal. It is a battle of good vs. evil in a time of gnomes, elves & knights, and sword & sorcery. Terrible evil has befallen a vast land, creeping into places everywhere - seen and unseen - and corrupting countless people. A cadre of souls sets out to save a comrade after a merciless attack, restore justice and stability, and exact revenge. 

Like his first book, Harbinger of Doom (made up of two stories - The Gateway & The Fallen Angle), this is, in my opinion, truly excellent fantasy literature. Many of the themes will be be familiar to fans of the fantasy genre, but it's possible that's because the ancient lore these books are derived from predates many other fantasy stories. Perhaps the intriguing and highly entertaining stories of the intensely mysterious and powerful Angle Theta were amongst of the original sources of inspiration for these later tales. It is obvious to me the appeal of these tales and why they lived on. 

I am not exaggerating when I say that excellence is in every part of this book - from the dialogue, the settings, the pacing, the plot, to the overall feel of the story. There is not one word that is extraneous or out of place, there is never any place where I wish there had been more description, or better description, better flow, or more excitement. The characters are all clearly drawn out with palpable presences and personalities - my two faves are Ob the Gnome, and Lord Angle Theta, who continuously simmers with nearly unmatched power, danger, and deep mystery. The dialogue is crisp & witty, humorous at times, and always meaningful. The stakes are high and the journey is wild and unpredictable. The story is perfectly put together and, I think, should be read by every fan of the fantasy genre - I mean this all sincerely. It is a classic in the making. 

***Possible spoiler alerts - next paragraph only*** 

What is really surprising & completely refreshing is that near the end of the book, the story is switched over to the bad guys' point of view, and absolutely everything is upended. The reader is then left questioning if they have it backwards, maybe those are actually the good guys (though ultimately, everyone does bad things, no one is blame-free, but everything seems to have solid motivations). This sets this book (and its predecessors) apart from most other stories. It is revelatory, and so incredibly well done, I am enthralled by it. I am not sure who the good guys are, plus there are many shades of grey, and what an agonizing treat for the reader that is. The possibilities this leaves are so tantalizing that I have never wanted to read a sequel so bad. Ever! 

***End spoiler alerts*** 

One thing is important to mention - the story ends suddenly, very suddenly. It really is the first half of a full story. I didn't realize this about the book, there were pages left, but they turned out to be the glossary, so it caught me by surprise. I dearly hope the next instalment will be released post haste! 

To wrap it up, Knight Eternal is brilliant storytelling in every possible way. So much so, that I want to read every single tale about Angle Theta that has ever existed. Highly recommended! 


Rai Aren, co-author of the award-winning mystery novel Secret of the Sands 
******


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway by Glenn G. Thater is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc.) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884.
The Gateway was recently voted 3rd best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll! (http://www.critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht)

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway by Glenn G. Thater is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc.) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884.
The Gateway was recently voted 3rd best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll! (http://www.critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht)

The Fallen Angle - Book 2 of Harbinger of Doom is on sale at Smashwords.com for 50% off for the remainder of July 2010. The original prices is $2.99 - get it now (using coupon code SWS50 for $1.50! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893

Knight Eternal - Book 3 of Harbinger of Doom is also on sale at Smashwords.com for 50% off for the remainder of July 2010. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway by Glenn G. Thater is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc.) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884.
The Gateway was recently voted 3rd best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll! (http://www.critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht)

The Fallen Angle - Book 2 of Harbinger of Doom is on sale at Smashwords.com for 50% off for the remainder of July 2010. The original prices is $2.99 - get it now (using coupon code SWS50 for $1.50! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893

Knight Eternal - Book 3 of Harbinger of Doom is also on sale at Smashwords.com for 50% off for the remainder of July 2010. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway by Glenn G. Thater is available for FREE from Smashwords.com in multiple different ebook formats (pdf, txt, html, mobi, kindle, etc.) Please download and enjoy! If you like it, please post a review on Amazon.com. Here's the link for your FREE copy: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4884.
The Gateway was recently voted 3rd best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll! (http://www.critters.org/predpoll/final_tally_novelsf.ht)

The Fallen Angle - Book 2 of Harbinger of Doom is on sale at Smashwords.com for 50% off for the remainder of July 2010. The original prices is $2.99 - get it now (using coupon code SWS50 for $1.50! Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4893

Knight Eternal - Book 3 of Harbinger of Doom is also on sale at Smashwords.com for 50% off for the remainder of July 2010. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4894

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
 Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga is now avialable at Amazon.com, Barnes and Noble.com, Smashwords.com, the Sony Ebook Store, the Apple IPAD bookstore, Kobo Books, and other leading eBook and paperback retailers.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (free on smashwords.com; $3.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga is now avialable at Amazon.com, Barnes and Noble.com, Smashwords.com, the Sony Ebook Store, the Apple IPAD bookstore, Kobo Books, and other leading eBook and paperback retailers.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (.99 cents on $5.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
http://glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga is now avialable at Amazon.com, Barnes and Noble.com, Smashwords.com, the Sony Ebook Store, the Apple IPAD bookstore, Kobo Books, and other leading eBook and paperback retailers.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA    

  The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
        Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
        Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming – the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
        But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
        Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man’s mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
        Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (.99 cents on $5.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga is now available at Amazon.com, Barnes and Noble.com, Smashwords.com, the Sony Ebook Store, the Apple IPAD bookstore, Kobo Books, and other leading eBook and paperback retailers.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (.99 cents on $5.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)
harbinger of doom, kindle

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga is now available at Amazon.com, Barnes and Noble.com, Smashwords.com, the Sony Ebook Store, the Apple IPAD bookstore, Kobo Books, and other leading eBook and paperback retailers.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (.99 cents on $5.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)
harbinger of doom, kindle

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga has now sold over 5,000 copies!

The Harbinger of Doom saga is now available at Amazon.com, Barnes and Noble.com, Smashwords.com, the Sony Ebook Store, the Apple IPAD bookstore, Kobo Books, and other leading eBook and paperback retailers. 


THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA    

  The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
        Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
        Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming – the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
        But no man, not even our greatest heroes, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
        Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man’s mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
        Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (.99 cents on $5.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)
harbinger of doom, kindle


regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a remarkable series.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, Ed.
Your Jade Owl series is remarkable as well.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga has now sold over 9,500 copies! It's currently on the amazon best seller lists for fantasy, epic fantasy, magic & wizards, and horror. 

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA    

  The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
        Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
        Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming – the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
        But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
        Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man’s mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
        Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (.99 cents on kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)
harbinger of doom, kindle


regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm happy to report that The Harbinger of Doom saga has now sold over 10,00 copies! _The Gateway_, Book 1 of the saga is currently on the amazon best seller lists for several categories.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming - the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (.99 cents on kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)
harbinger of doom, kindle

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm happy to report that The Harbinger of Doom saga has now sold over 10,000 copies! The Gateway, Book 1 of the saga is currently on the amazon best seller lists for several categories. 

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA     

  The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
       Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
       Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming – the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
       But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
       Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man’s mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
       Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

The Harbinger of Doom Saga
Book 1: The Gateway (.99 cents on kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 kindle; $5.99 paperback)
Book 3: Knight Eternal
Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
Book 4+ (forthcoming)
harbinger of doom, kindle


regards,
glenn g. thater
author of harbinger of doom
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Kindleboarders,

I'm happy to report that as of this week, _The Gateway_, Book 1 of the Harbinger of Doom saga, has gone past 11,000 total sales! Get yours on kindle now for .99 cents!

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Greetings Kindleboarders,

Get your copy of _The Gateway_, Book 1 of the best-selling Harbinger of Doom saga for .99 cents at Amazon.com!

Here's a summary of what readers are saying about the series:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Kindleboarders,

I'm happy to report that as of this week, The Gateway, Book 1 of the Harbinger of Doom saga, has gone past 12,000 total sales! Get yours on kindle now for .99 cents!

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Get your copy of The Gateway, Book 1 of the best-selling Harbinger of Doom saga for .99 cents at Amazon.com!

Here's a summary of what readers are saying about the series:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga - Epic Fantasy

If you've read and enjoyed _The Gateway_, could you please post a review on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Here's a summary of what readers are saying about the series:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Amazon Kindle Links:

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga - Epic Fantasy

If you've read and enjoyed The Gateway, could you please post a review on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Here's a summary of what readers are saying about the series:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Amazon Kindle Links:

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle ($2.99 on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Harbinger of Doom saga - Epic Fantasy

If you've read and enjoyed The Gateway, could you please post a review on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Here's a summary of what readers are saying about the series:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.
Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.
But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.
Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Amazon Kindle Links:

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle (.99 on Kindle for a limited time!)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll. Books 1 and 2 are both on sale for .99 cents on Amazon kindle through the end of 2010!

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll. Books 1 and 2 are both on sale for .99 cents on Amazon kindle through the end of 2010!

My books are also available in paperback, and in ebook format from BarnesandNoble, Kobobooks.com, Smashwords.com, and the Apple Itunes store.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll. Books 1 and 2 are both on sale for .99 cents on Amazon kindle through the end of 2010!

My books are also available in paperback, and in ebook format from BarnesandNoble, Kobobooks.com, Smashwords.com, and the Apple Itunes store.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll. Book 1 is on sale for .99 cents on Amazon kindle!

Each book in the series is also available in trade paperback and as an ebook from Barnes & Noble, Kobobooks, Smashwords, and the Apple Itunes store.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle (only $2.99 on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll. Book 1 is on sale for .99 cents on Amazon kindle!

Each book in the series is also available in trade paperback and as an ebook from Barnes & Noble, Kobobooks, Smashwords, and the Apple Itunes store.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle (only $2.99 on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll. Book 1 is on sale for .99 cents on Amazon kindle!

Each book in the series is also available in trade paperback and as an ebook from Barnes & Noble, Kobobooks, Smashwords, and the Apple Itunes store.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle (only $2.99 on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll. Book 1 is on sale for .99 cents on Amazon kindle!

Each book in the series is also available in trade paperback and as an ebook from Barnes & Noble, Kobobooks, Smashwords, and the Apple Itunes store.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.
Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle (only $2.99 on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll and is on sale for .99 cents at Amazon.com. All books in the series are available in paperback and ebook versions at such retailers as Barnes and Noble, the Sony ebook store, the Apple Itunes store, Kobobooks.Com, and Smashwords.Com

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll and is on sale for .99 cents at Amazon.com. All books in the series are available in paperback and ebook versions at such retailers as Barnes and Noble, the Sony ebook store, the Apple Itunes store, Kobobooks.Com, and Smashwords.Com

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll and is on sale for .99 cents at Amazon.com. All books in the series are available in paperback and ebook versions at such retailers as Barnes and Noble, the Sony ebook store, the Apple Itunes store, Kobobooks.Com, and Smashwords.Com

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll and is on sale for .99 cents at Amazon.com. All books in the series are available in paperback and ebook versions at such retailers as Barnes and Noble, the Sony ebook store, the Apple Itunes store, Kobobooks.Com, and Smashwords.Com

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom, Volumes 1 and 2)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom, Volumes 1 and 2)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom, Volumes 1 and 2)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom, Volumes 1 and 2)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom, Volumes 1 and 2)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (now FREE for Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom, Volumes 1 and 2)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (now FREE for Kindle)
[[ASIN:B0017H1LCQ THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom Volume 1)]]

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
[[ASIN:B0018G55BY THE FALLEN ANGLE (Harbinger of Doom Volume 2)]]

Book 3: Knight Eternal
[[ASIN:B002TG4NN8 Knight Eternal (Harbinger of Doom Volume 3)]]

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
[[ASIN:B0017RHXAK HARBINGER OF DOOM (Harbinger of Doom, Volumes 1 and 2)]]

Book 4+ (forthcoming)

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (only .99 cents on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Gateway, Book 1 of my fantasy series Harbinger of Doom is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!

Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom. BTW - Book 1, The Gateway, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of Demon Drift and A Night of Dark Delicacies

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of Barracuda.

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of The Rys Chronicles

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of Taxed to Death and Fatal Encryption

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of Destiny's Warriors

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of Soul and Shadow

Thater tells this tale "...in a voice as pretentious as Tolkein's." -- Dennis Batchelder, author of Soul Identity and Soul Intent.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale, and Blademaster of Norda.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The Harbinger of Doom saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: The Gateway (FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY

Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8

Books 1 & 2 combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Gthater said:


> _The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ

Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!









http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Glenn G. Thater

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

Gthater said:


> The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com
> 
> The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK









Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The website Screenrave.com named me the Featured Author of the Month for November 2011! Here's the link: Screenrave.com

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The Hero and the Fiend, the newest fantasy book in my Harbinger of Doom series is now available on kindle and is FREE today (8/18/2012)!.
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG
Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Smashwords.com https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/222214

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG
Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Smashwords.com https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/222214

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG
Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG and Smashwords.com https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/222214

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG
Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG and Smashwords.com https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/222214

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG
Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG and Smashwords.com https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/222214

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG
Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG and Smashwords.com https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/222214

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG
Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

The ebook version of Book 1 of my epic fantasy series is available FREE at Amazon, B&N, Sony, Kobo, Apple, etc.

_The Gateway_, Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!








Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.
Below is some info on my epic fantasy series, _Harbinger of Doom_. BTW - Book 1, _The Gateway_, won 3rd Best Fantasy Novel of 2009 in the Preditors & Editors Readers Poll.

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG and Smashwords.com https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/222214

Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 1: _The Gateway _(FREE on Kindle)
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ








Book 2: _The Fallen Angle_ 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY








Book 3: _Knight Eternal_
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8








Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_








http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Deep-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW
Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_
http://www.amazon.com/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Volumes-ebook/dp/B0017RHXAK








The Hero and the Fiend
http://www.amazon.com/Hero-Fiend-Harbinger-Doom-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG
Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, a novella length version of Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!









The Exciting full length version of Book 1, entitled Gateway to Nifleheim, is currently on sale on Amazon for only 99 cents. Get your copy while the sale lasts!


Book 2: The Fallen Angle is available for $2.99.


The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for free from Amazon.com 


Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around one Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us; a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery; all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn came and washed away our dreams. And his outre' realms of chaos set their unholy mark upon our world and claimed it for their own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Chaos and the dark armies of Nifleheim at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.
Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Dwellers of the Deep -- Volume 4 of Glenn G. Thater's epic fantasy series, Harbinger of Doom, is now available on kindle!

Dwellers of the Deep embraces the pulse-pounding action that the Harbinger of Doom Saga is known for, with battles so real, so immersive, you will find yourself reaching for your sword. Expansive in scope, Dwellers transforms the Saga into truly epic fantasy, and drops the reader into the Byzantine web of political intrigue that swirls about the Kingdom of Lomion.

In Glenn G. Thater's world of Midgaard, some kill for love or honor; others die for blood and souls. In Dwellers of the Deep, the fourth volume of the saga unfolds across a vast ocean of bleak expanses and forbidden islands that harbor secrets best unspoken, ancient magics best left buried, voracious monsters of the gelid depths, and a god of the outer spheres whose wrath will shake the very foundations of Midgaard.

Within these pages, heroes and villains abound. But are the heroes those that quest with Theta to keep shuttered the portal betwixt the worlds, or those that sail with Korrgonn for god and glory, to restore Azathoth's reign? Only you can decide. But in the end, Ob will tell you, evil is as evil does, and in Midgaard, only one thing is certain - nothing is as it seems.

Book 3: _Knight Eternal_


Book 4: _Dwellers of the Deep_


Books 1 & 2 combined: _Harbinger of Doom_


Book 5+ are forthcoming.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, a novella length version of Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Fantasy-Novella-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ









The Exciting full length version of Book 1, entitled Gateway to Nifleheim, is currently on sale on Amazon for only 99 cents. Get your copy while the sale lasts!
http://www.amazon.com/Gateway-Nifleheim-Fantasy-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B00AFORJS2









Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Volume-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY









Books 1 + 2 Combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Doom-Novel-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00AS1EASO









Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Fantasy-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8









Book 4: Dwellers of the Deep
http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Fantasy-Harbinger-Volume-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW









Book 5+ forthcoming

Other Books by Glenn G. Thater:

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for FREE from Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Fiend-Fantasy-Novelette-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG 









Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around the Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us -- a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn, Lord of Nifleheim,came and set his unholy mark upon our world, Midgaard, and claimed it for his own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Nifleheim and the dark armies at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.

Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, a novella length version of Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Fantasy-Novella-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ









The Exciting full length version of Book 1, entitled Gateway to Nifleheim, is currently on sale on Amazon for only 99 cents. Get your copy while the sale lasts!
http://www.amazon.com/Gateway-Nifleheim-Fantasy-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B00AFORJS2









Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Volume-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY









Books 1 + 2 Combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Doom-Novel-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00AS1EASO









Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Fantasy-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8









Book 4: Dwellers of the Deep
http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Fantasy-Harbinger-Volume-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW









Book 5+ forthcoming

Other Books by Glenn G. Thater:

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for FREE from Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Fiend-Fantasy-Novelette-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG 









Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around the Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us -- a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn, Lord of Nifleheim,came and set his unholy mark upon our world, Midgaard, and claimed it for his own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Nifleheim and the dark armies at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.

Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

_The Gateway_, a novella length version of Book 1 of my fantasy series _Harbinger of Doom_ is now available for FREE from Amazon! See link below. Get yours while you can!
http://www.amazon.com/GATEWAY-Fantasy-Novella-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B0017H1LCQ









The Exciting full length version of Book 1, entitled Gateway to Nifleheim, is also currently on sale on Amazon for FREE. Get your copy while the sale lasts!
http://www.amazon.com/Gateway-Nifleheim-Fantasy-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B00AFORJS2









Book 2: The Fallen Angle 
http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Volume-ebook/dp/B0018G55BY









Books 1 + 2 Combined: Harbinger of Doom
http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Doom-Novel-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B00AS1EASO









Book 3: Knight Eternal
http://www.amazon.com/Knight-Eternal-Fantasy-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B002TG4NN8









Book 4: Dwellers of the Deep
http://www.amazon.com/Dwellers-Fantasy-Harbinger-Volume-ebook/dp/B006IJVTPW









Book 5+ forthcoming

Other Books by Glenn G. Thater:

The Hero and the Fiend by Glenn G. Thater is also available for FREE from Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Fiend-Fantasy-Novelette-Harbinger-ebook/dp/B007GBOVKG 









Summary of Reader Reviews:

"...as good as any fantasy tale you will read, it honors the tradition, and adds to our lore a story so good, so well told, I hope it will be remembered forever." --- Rai Aren, co-author of _Secret of the Sands_

"Thater writes with a realism like no other; fantasy lovers of sword and sorcery--check out this short first battle and be ready for the entire saga awaiting you!" -- Glenda Bixler

"...The author paints each scene and battle so clearly that I felt I was in the middle of the action." --- Mike Monahan, author of _Barracuda_.

"...fast paced and exciting with characters real enough to leap out of the pages...leaves the reader craving more." --- Franz McLaren, author of _Demon Drift_ and _A Night of Dark Delicacies_

"...Non-stop action that is written so well you can't stop reading it!" -- G.A. Endless, author of _Issla: A Vampire Living in the 21st Century_

"If you are a hard core fantasy fan, you are sure to love this swords and sorcery adventure." -- Tim Greaton, author of _The Santa Shop_.

"...hugely entertaining. One of the best sword and sorcery/historical fiction tales i have read in years. A truly classic yarn that i will read again and again." -- Jimmyonly

"...The Gateway delivers straight up heroic fantasy with unapologetic hack and slash action." -- Tracy Falbe, author of _The Rys Chronicles_

"...a well written fast paced story that will keep you on your seat." -- Glenn Skinner, author of the _Keya Quests_

"...the characterization is simply amazing. I would highly recommend this series to anyone who enjoys Epic Fantasy. -- Nathalia

"...fast-paced, action-packed fantasy." --- Debra Purdy Kong, author of _Taxed to Death_ and _Fatal Encryption_

"...An adventure into magic and fantasy that pulls you in and does not let go...left me wanting more."
--- R.M. Putnam, author of _Destiny's Warriors_

"...the action never stops." --- Susan McLeod, author of _Soul and Shadow_

"...A great adventure which I could not put down..." -- Larry B. Gray.

"...an excellent foray into dark story adventure." -- Jacamo Peterson, author of _A Hard Place: A Sergeant's Tale_, and _Blademaster of Norda_.

THE HARBINGER OF DOOM SAGA

The _Harbinger of Doom_ saga centers around the Lord Angle Theta, an enigmatic warrior of unknown origins and mystical power. No mortal man is his match in battle. No sorcery can contain or confound him. No scholar or sage can outwit him. But for all his skills, he is but one of us -- a man, a human, who shares our faults, our dreams, and our ambitions. He boldly strides across the land, fearless, peerless, and cloaked in mystery, all his will bent on righting such wrongs as he deems fit.

Until the day the Gateway opened and turned the world on its head. On that fateful day, Korrgonn, Lord of Nifleheim,came and set his unholy mark upon our world, Midgaard, and claimed it for his own.

Only Theta and his companions see the enemies aligning against us. Only they foresee our end coming -- the end of civilization, the end of the world of man. Only they can hope to turn the tide of madness and preserve all that we hold dear.

But no man, not even our greatest hero, can stand against the Lords of Nifleheim and the dark armies at their command. Fiends that infiltrate unseen within our ranks, that tear down our temples and our traditions; that devour us from within, unseen, unknown, unheralded, and unopposed until the hour grows far too late.

Through the murk and mist that hangs before our eyes, one man only sees true. One man pierces the veil of magic that blinds us all and marks the world as it truly is, revealing secrets, secrets of Angle Theta, so horrifying as to shatter a man's mind and call into question the very nature of good and evil.

Join us now on our journey back to the days of high adventure.

Glenn G. Thater
www.glenngthater.com


----------

